# Recent Pickups



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

My recent pickup from CI and 2guyssmoke thanks to jitzys for hitting me with the Gar and doogie for hitting me with the arganese CL and ML


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome pickup


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful!!! The MOW is a great smoke.


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

thats a nice pick up


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

NIce ammo you got there.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice pick up


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, nice and nice.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pickups!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice pickup


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pick. Still waiting to try those Man O's. Enjoy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet haul! All great smokes!:dribble:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

someone went a little manowar crazy!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I like it


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pick ups there!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Joe!! That is no Man... That is an Armyowar!! :biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow what a nice haul


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

When were you at 2guys? I'd have met you there. I go to all 3 of them.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Man O man O ...fergit it, nice score


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I love those Man O' Wars, and Gars, great pick up!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet pickup


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great choices Joe those look great!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice pickups


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Jam on it !


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice selection. Still haven't had a GAR yet.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's awesome, great looking sticks!


----------

